# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  ITS ALIIIVVVEEE 95% COMPLETE ultamate ball python enclosures!

## Gabe Rienzo

this has taken me months to finnally collect almost everything i need to house 2 ball pythons. this setup has 4 cages (only 2 set up) that are 36x24x12" high. using zoomed 52' heat cable on half the terrarium (intended for optimum cool side temps of 78-82) and a ranco thermo.

so far i am stable at 90-92 hot side (ambient air temp) and a 78-82 cool side  :Very Happy:  PERFECT

it is 72" tall not including casters with bottom storage, i plan on building decorative cabinet door so go over it but for now i dont see a need.
the doors are 1/4" sliding glass doors with a 2" overlap so i can use a sliding door lock.
all that is left is to get vents and add decorations. i cant wait to get my 2 55 gallon tanks out of here!!! lol!

so heres a few pictures. as an added bonus my girlfriend came up with the idea of using spray on chalk board on the side so i can keep track of last feedings and last cleanings of enclosures.







also is there any difference or health concerns using rodent aspen rather than snake aspen? i own 2 rats and i had the idea of saving some money by just getting one product rather than 2...?

----------


## jbean7916

I love the chalkboard idea! Looks good!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gruneaugen86

Wow, that's an awesome setup! I'm pretty jealous  :Smile:

----------


## Gabe Rienzo

vents are installed and sealed, cage setups are mostly complete and thermos are in place.

in goes the snakes  :Very Happy: 

btw i was forced to build this in my carpeted living room in my apartment haha!\

any questions comments rants or raves would be appreciated!



waving snakey  :Very Happy:

----------


## 1nstinct

Love it! But to be honest I think it needs like a 18 under cabbnit light to show off the beauty of the snakes and cages.

----------


## Gabe Rienzo

> Love it! But to be honest I think it needs like a 18 under cabbnit light to show off the beauty of the snakes and cages.


I thought about 18" but. decided against it soley because I have the worlds laziest snakes and ifeed outside the cages. But I do plan on doing some kind of lighting in the very near future,.although I have not decided what at this point... I kind of want something that gives off a low heat to slightly raise the air temps during the day so im able to lower the heat cable temps a bit. Any suggestions?

----------


## Trouser

This is a really awesome setup! How did you run the heat tape on the shelfs? I'm looking to do somethin similar.

----------


## CaGirl5

Great minds think alike!
Finished mine a few weeks ago..

----------


## Argentra

Looks good.  :Smile:  And hey, some of the best building is done in apartment living rooms.  :Very Happy:  Like ALL mine. 

I'm about to pick up the wood for Version 2 of my snake cages - which will include a trap door in the floor for access to heat pads, a recessed area with plexi on top for lighting (to get them out of the cages and avoid cord issues), sturdier and shorter legs separating the cages (they stack), and a different color paint.  :Very Happy: 

These are version 1, both of which are currently still in use.  :Smile: 



The first caging I ever made was a unit like yours... but I learned that stacking individual units are not only easier and cheaper to build, but more portable and easier to access for maintenance.  :Smile:  Especially with the version 2 changes put in place.

Oh, and I really like your setup there CaGirl5. VERY nice, furniture quality caging going on there.  :Good Job:

----------

_CaGirl5_ (08-27-2012)

----------


## Gabe Rienzo

I have seen both of your designs on the forums. Gotta say I love the humid hide idea and the wood stain you both.chose. im working on rodent rack right now. See how it turns out. Although I should probobly post updated pics. Ill do that tomorrow .

Thanks guys  :Very Happy: 

Btw where did u find foilege like that? My cages could use a upgrade.

----------


## martin82531

> This is a really awesome setup! How did you run the heat tape on the shelfs? I'm looking to do somethin similar.


Interested in the same, how did you run the heat tape?


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## whispersinmyhead

Great cages!

----------


## Phiban

Awesome enclosures.  It looks great.

Any estimates on how much it weighs?

----------


## SamuraiZr0

forever awesome!! nice cage. i'll post mine in another thread
 but yours are awesome!! makes me want to move in lol

----------


## snowcolt

sorry for reviving a old post... but what did you build this out of. i wanna build my 3 pythons a enclosure like this.

----------

